# Chases at dcf



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

these chases sucked


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Gotta love having elbow room to work.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Yeah my wife asked why my arms looked so sun burned I told her it's not sun burn it's concrete burn from rubbing up against the walls


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

These chases are all of 2 1/2' wide 7' tall and 3 to 4' deep and everything runs through them ... Electric, ac, condensate, drains, water, communications, etc


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I was called to a hotel to give an estimate for some copper piping that had been stolen. I took some picutes of the chase between the rooms. 

I turned the man down who purchased the hotel since he was un-reasonable to deal with. He was trying his darndest to lower my price. He wanted to know my markup on materials and at one point he asked to see the supply house invoice! I declined to work for him since I was able to size him up as a problem customer down the road.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

They took the 1/2" but left the 11/2 and 2"??? Smart move. If your going to break the law, you might as well go all the way.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

jmc12185 said:


> They took the 1/2" but left the 11/2 and 2"??? Smart move. If your going to break the law, you might as well go all the way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone












Actually, 1 1/2"& 3" was taken from a different location. While I was there I decided to take pictures of the chase between the rooms.

Top and middle pics are 3". In the bottom pic, the 1 1/2" pipe can be seen hanging on the left above a room door.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Yes, I see now. Thieving b*st*rds.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## Liquidplumber11 (Aug 9, 2014)

Rando said:


>


I have a plumber sized just for these chases, we once had him in a chase with only 2 cinder blocks removed.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Wow, that's still only maybe one and a half cinder block width with the pipe in the way.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i hate being skinny, chases and crawl spaces for the same pay, i want to be a fat guy and not go in there like the other fat a**es:whistling2:


----------

